# Batteries troubles/concerns LG HG'S



## BuzzGlo (15/5/16)

I have 3 batteries LG HG'S married with a Rolo DNA200 they are discharging these have a black dotted print on them them instead of the white stickers I've seen on the forum. The problem is they are discharging at different rates. Two seem to be dying down pretty quickly and the third not as much. I use a 4 bay charger so the opposite might be the case as well that one is charging faster than the other 2, now that I think about it. Whats the life span of batteries how do I know if I need to change them or if this is dangerous?


----------



## Andre (15/5/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> I have 3 batteries LG HG'S married with a Rolo DNA200 they are discharging these have a black dotted print on them them instead of the white stickers I've seen on the forum. The problem is they are discharging at different rates. Two seem to be dying down pretty quickly and the third not as much. I use a 4 bay charger so the opposite might be the case as well that one is charging faster than the other 2, now that I think about it. Whats the life span of batteries how do I know if I need to change them or if this is dangerous?


Check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/364452/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

